# Resident evil 4



## Morgoth (Jul 10, 2008)

Anny one played this game?
I stuck at a house where it gets over runned by thousands of zombie's anny one knows a way out ? also what the hell is the deal with those exploding head to a tentical stuff :S


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 10, 2008)

Is it worth buying?

Pssst! You need another n in planning.


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 10, 2008)

[edit]Good for you, don't mention it on the forums[/edit]
only map grapics are bit bored


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 10, 2008)

Great game actually, to my surprise I kept playing it. PC version has crappy controls, you'll get used to that though.

As for the exploding head thing, that would be a spoiler. 

I think you mean when you're in the house with some other character and have to defend it? they come up with ladders and the likes? You just need to survive a bit longer  Eventually you can get out. Try defending downstairs first and then when they get in go upstairs and try to defend that a little longer. Having some explosives helps as well.


----------



## Elijah86 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have played RE4 about 6 times on the wii. Also when down stairs before they attack make sure you push the tall cabinets in front of the windows, this will slow them down.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 10, 2008)

This is one of my all time favorite games.  Played through easy twice, played through pro once, and almost beat all of mercenaries.  Amazing game.  Wait till you get the Thompson machine gun!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 10, 2008)

Arrh man, I _really_ have to play this now. 

URRRRRGH! MURRRRRRRRH! ARRRRRGH!


----------



## proletariandan (Jul 10, 2008)

Great game - looks like shyte on the PC, sadly. I can't wait for RE5.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, Resident Evil 5 I _will_ be getting.


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Jul 10, 2008)

RE4 was a great game, played it myself on the Wii. Like banjoman said, push the cabinets in front of doors/windows and when you are forced upstairs make sure you have a grenade or two to throw down the stairs when they get clogged up. Also remember you can push the ladders over from the windows, though a few will always get in.


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 10, 2008)

lol just finished that house i realy get fast out of ammy also tons of headschots  now i need tofight those chainsaw girls
btw can i controle ashley?


----------



## cooler (Jul 10, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> btw can i controle ashley?



yes in chapter 3-4  i think


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 10, 2008)

cooler said:


> yes in chapter 3-4  i think



You get to run around throwing lamps at n00bs.  It is pretty worthless.  She stops becoming a nuisance once you get her a suit of armor.  Then no one can pick her up or hurt her!  More herbs for you!


----------



## MadClown (Jul 10, 2008)

i ran through this game with a trainer just to see the story, great game and the Chicago Typewriter(Thompson SMG) owns face, and so does the Matilda.


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 10, 2008)

proletariandan said:


> Great game - looks like shyte on the PC, sadly. I can't wait for RE5.



Even with the Texture Patch?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 10, 2008)

Once you get the Thompson, you can basically be like...  O El Gigante?  No problem.  Blam Blam Blam.  O wait hez dead?  That was easy.  The infinite launcher is pretty fun.  Like having infinite grenades.


----------



## cooler (Jul 10, 2008)

my res 4 after Texture mod


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 10, 2008)

link for download? does this make ashley more horny? XD


----------



## cooler (Jul 10, 2008)

get it here
from the Author "Albert Marin Garau"
http://z6.invisionfree.com/Resident_Evil_4_PC/index.php?showtopic=1631


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 10, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Is it worth buying?
> 
> Pssst! You need another n in planning.



Definitely. Awesome game.


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 10, 2008)

There is an official patch on the net, which fixes the gfx and polishes it a bit, it was the 1.1 patch from ubisoft.

http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/46582

This game is awesome for me


----------



## proletariandan (Jul 10, 2008)

didn't know about that patch - i actually bought Gamecube just to play RE4. i'm currently in the middle of a nostalgic RE:CV replay on dreamcast.


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 10, 2008)

Same here, after I've beated the game many times never knew there was 1.1 patch out, til I was randomly surfing for games.. Lol


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 11, 2008)

anny one knows the weak spot of that cave troll?


----------



## francis511 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shoot `im inna head ! Srsly run towards him when he falls over or just use a rocket launcher. In the mines you can trick one into falling into the vat.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 11, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> anny one knows the weak spot of that cave troll?



Are you talking about El Gigante...  I found the best way was to shoot em with the rpg.  Or you can just keep shooting him in the back.


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 11, 2008)

i got him  
lol took me 6 hours to kill it and today i killed him in 5min
lol and that litle idiot that turned into a mutated thing 
i keep schooting at it ontil i died i discovered what to do so next round i schooted at the eye asson as it opened the weakspot i rpged it


----------

